# Smoking Cheese



## alien (Sep 27, 2010)

I have heard that when you are going to smoke cheese that you should cut a slice off of all sides so that the smoke can penatrate through the cheese better has anyone else heard of this if so is it true or does it really matter. Thanx From Alien


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 27, 2010)

I don't think you have to cut a slice from all sides, but it helps to make smaller slices out of big cheese bars. The more outsides there are the more places for smoke to hit.

Then when you pack the pieces in the fridge for two weeks, that smoke on the outside can attack & enter the cheese from more directions.

Bearcarver


----------



## dale5351 (Sep 27, 2010)

I had not heard that.  When I did my cheese smokes using the A-Maze-N smoker, I did not do that and the cheese has turned out great.  Good smoke flavor.

I suppose it might depend on how much like a rind the outer layer is.  The cheese I used was pretty standard store-brand cheese of various flavors.  It was packed in sealed plastic and did not have any hard rind on it.  Perhaps if I had used cheese that had been sitting out in air it would have a rind that needed to be cut off.


----------



## alien (Sep 27, 2010)

Thank you your the reply much apprecated


----------



## mikedixon (Sep 27, 2010)

I smoke mozzarella a lot, and have always had great smoke flavor all the way through. The biggest problem I have is getting any of it. I seems to disappear quickly.


----------



## alblancher (Sep 27, 2010)

I like to cut mine in cubes large enough for serving.  Do a cold smoke, let rest in the fridge a while and have at it.  Great in salads or as a snack.


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 27, 2010)

I only cut large bricks down to smaller ones say 1/2 # each. Since there are only two of us most of the time this helps keep it fresh once it is openend and I can always open a second one if I need it.

I do a lot of fresh mozzarella and what I do there is to take it out of the package and let it sit in the fridge for a couple of hours to develop a "skin" on the outside so when I smoke it the moisture stays in the cheese

Here is a link to one I did a while back

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/86090/quick-mozzarella-smoke


----------

